# RAINBOW TROUT IN BOONE NC



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

This is from our trip in march to the mountains.He had a great time with the lite tackle.Maybe next time he can try his fly rod.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some nice looking Trout. Bait? Worm?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

He was useing worms and a little popper.I was useing my fly rod, it's alot more fun to me.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice trout. I used to live near Blowing rock, great place.


----------

